# Hi From Craig



## Craig palmar (Dec 29, 2016)

New member Blacksmith,Welder from the town of Standard.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi Craig, welcome to group. Feel free to post some pics of things you're working on, or aspire to make one day!


----------



## Craig palmar (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi
This is the smoker I just finished building.


----------



## Craig palmar (Dec 30, 2016)

Craig palmar said:


> View attachment 1225 Hi
> This is the smoker I just finished building.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks good! Now get smokin'. Looks like you'll have good capacity.  What's your heat source and temperature control? 

Don


----------



## Craig palmar (Dec 30, 2016)

The smoker is propane heated,with a high volume regulator on the tank with a cast iron burner with a fine flame control,so you can cook salmon to a whole prime rib.


----------



## Craig palmar (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello
Does anybody know who sells insulation board.I'm rebuilding my forge and was wondering if anybody in Calgary carries it.
Thanks


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 31, 2016)

I understand that "hoof and nail" on forge rd in the SE Carries some but have never been, otherwise I was directed to fire place stores. This is the advise of my brother, who found  1/8" sheet 1/2"board and 2"x3"x6" bricks. My own google searches point to these as the best places to start but finding time and having money never seems to happen for me so I hope I've helped lol


----------



## PeterT (Dec 31, 2016)

You might try a place called Ceramics Canada in Calgary. I picked up a few of those lightweight high temp kiln making bricks from them when torching up tool steel. I think I got onto them as a distributer from links like this. http://www.psh.ca/index.php?cat_id=160


----------



## Craig palmar (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 8, 2017)

Craig palmar said:


> View attachment 1225 Hi
> This is the smoker I just finished building.


So nice. Beautiful in fact.

I always planned to tackle a smoker. But I'm afraid I'd smoke so much meat I wouldn't fit into my welding jacket.


----------



## Craig palmar (Jan 8, 2017)

I do salmon and jerky lower fat items,but also I think my welding jacket is a xxx lol.Thanks for the feed back.Next project which I'm half done is a 30 ton forging press.


----------

